# I Want More Power



## rtobrian (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a 1.4 Cruze Eco and I want more power. I did the drop in K&N and a computer chip which was junk so I took it out. I'm thinking about getting the K&N cold air intake and when I have the money get the vtune. I noticed Jet offers a MAF sensor, has anyone tried that or have any input on it. I also run synthetic oil, 93 octane fuel, and have the tires at 35psi and when I set the cruise at 75mph I average 36mpg. I'd really like to get the Borla exhaust because i've have very good experience and power in the past but it's out of my budget. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd use the search function and consider looking into purchasing a tune. :th_coolio:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed, search for power adders. The most bang for the buck is a tune.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

word is the drop in k and n is a no no...or can be. read the resonator bypass thread


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Exhaust to go along with the tune for sure, help open things up


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

You gotta pay to play man. Gonna cost $1000 to gain 40hp!!!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Pump up the air pressure in the tires another 5 psi. Good for 5 hp.

No not serious


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

put a real tune in it and leave the rest alone. unless you are 16 you will get sick of the exhaust noise and an intake doesn't do anything. this is an economy car, if you want more power go buy something with a V8. if you roll around in a cruze with an audible exhaust for every 100 people you drive near, two young guys will think you're cool, 50 young ladies will think you're lame, and 48 random people will turn up their radios.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> word is the drop in k and n is a no no...or can be. read the resonator bypass thread


agreed


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Buy a Corvette.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank god someone said it, haha! 

I think a COMPLETE exhaust, and a _true_ intake (including a ported intake manifold) and a tune is good enough for the cruze and still keeping your MPG's up! I cant see anyone spending a lot of money on the Cruze, if it was a bit faster STOCK, then yes I can see myself going a lot further. Plus, its a brand new car/engine....I want to see some reviews before I buy parts! Im always down to try new mods for our Cruze Community. Im sure we can set out some great ideas for the Cruze, It just takes some time to get out there!




Beachernaut said:


> Buy a Corvette.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Drop in a V-8.


----------

